# "Service standards"



## vincix

Nu inteleg exact ce vreau să spună prin „service” în următorul context:



> “You said our industry was changing—the service
> standards of the past are not cutting it today. Who’s working
> on that?”[...]
> “Besides, service is more than a manufacturing issue.
> It seems like it touches several areas, including operations,
> sales, purchasing, and distribution. And I’m sure
> I’m missing somebody.”



Ce ar putea să spună? Se poate, oare, traduce pur și simplu prin „serviciu”? Sau poate se refera tocmai la service de reparații? Problema este că este vorba numai despre un fragment dintr-o carte și nu reiese clar despre ce-i vorba.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
E posibil să fie vorba despre standarde / condiții de muncă fiindcă, tot citind şi recitind textul tău, observ că 'interlocutorul' se întreabă dacă a uitat pe cineva (somebody) şi nu 'something', având în vedere că a enumerat şi departamentele ceea ce îmi pare că viza 'joburi': pe cei de la producție, pe cei de la vânzări, etc. M-aş putea gândi chiar la SSM - standarde de siguranță a muncii / în muncă.


----------



## féebleue

Hm, eu aș interpreta-o nu din perspectiva angajaților (condiții de muncă/standarde de siguranță a muncii), ci mai degrabă din perspectiva clienților, care au așteptări/standarde mai mari, atât în ce privește producția, cât și în ce privește operațiunile conexe (vânzări, distribuție etc.)

Pe site-ul ăsta am găsit că:



> Service standards outline the specific delivery targets established by an organization, and are made up of a set of commitments that an organization promises to honour when delivering a service.  They also describe what a client or user can expect to receive from the service, and the manner in which the service will be delivered.


----------



## farscape

Plecând de la "Besides, service is more than a manufacturing issue. It seems like it touches several areas, including operations,  sales, purchasing, and distribution" mă gândesc că e vorba de "Service  and Warranty..." work/repairs, etc." (sublinierile îmi aparţin).

Cam atât m-a dus mintea mea de inginer 

f.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsuri


----------



## fathe

„metodă/metode de operare/lucru”?


----------

